# Abrir bocina bose



## Microchip2014 (Oct 7, 2014)

Buenos días a todos,estoy aprendiendo electrónica y tengo una pregunta:Alguien puede ayudarme a abrir una bocina marca Bose modelo Companion 2 Series II ?


----------



## ocipico (Oct 7, 2014)

podrias dar alguna informacion mas, como que quieres hacer con ellas?, que es lo que le falla?, o si simplemente es por investigar, saludos


----------



## Microchip2014 (Oct 7, 2014)

Voy a repararla,parece que el jack de corriente se desoldó y quiero accesar al interior para corregirlo.Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2014)

Fijate si te sirve : http://www.ehowenespanol.com/desmontar-bose-companion-3-como_121073/


----------



## Microchip2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

Gracias, pero son totalmente diferentes.Un saludo.


----------

